# Questions About Recruitment



## tigero0 (2 Aug 2013)

Hey, I'm not sure if this website is Army only, but I couldn't get any good info anywhere else so I thought I'd try asking here about the Air Force. I'm hoping to join the air force and become a pilot (preferably for helicopters). I have a few questions/concerns I was hoping you guys could answer for me! I'm currently working on weight training to improve strength, as well as taking physics 30 (never took it in high school, but it's required for aviation) and saving up for custom wavefront prk laser eye surgery. I'd like to apply as soon as I can, I was told by the recruitment office they are hiring pilots right now.

-I have been diagnosed with asthma, I don't think of myself as having it though. I've never had an asthma attack, rarely take inhalers and if I do its for precaution, and I have no symptoms. Would this limit me? Found this on the site, but it doesn't seem right "You will not be disqualified based on a diagnosis or disease. "

-Is it super competitive? I have 80s, but if I need to I can retake some high school classes. I can also pay for some flight classes as experience if its super competitive.

-How hard is basic training? How can I prepare for it, and how will I know when I'm ready?


That's all I can think of for now, thanks in advance!


----------



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2013)

Welcome to Army.ca

I am confident that you DID read the Site Guidelines that were part of the registration to the site.  All of your questions have been asked hundreds of dozens of times.  If you are unsuccessful with the Site Search Engine, try Google.


----------



## tigero0 (2 Aug 2013)

Thanks! But unfortunately I wasn't able to find a clear answer to my questions there, still looking!


----------



## Ayrsayle (2 Aug 2013)

He was politely referring you to the wonderful "search" option above.

Most of the people on the boards have no issues helping out with questions that come up, but after seeing the same question many times tend to be a bit less forgiving for people who have not taken the time to find their own answers.  I can assure you that ALL of the questions you have asked have been answered already (I was doing a search for a friend who wants to try for pilot as well). 

Also, there is lots of information for all elements on here - just need to look.


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Aug 2013)

1- Asthma & the CF... http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1567/post-18380.html#msg18380

2- so, you want to be a pilot? http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12744.0

3- no excuses (bmq tips) http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34712/post-271149.html#msg271149

Amongst many others...  You did search eh?


----------



## tigero0 (2 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the links! The question I have is, I understand asthma may be ok depending on the conditions, but I'm wondering if it's different for a pilot. Thanks!


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Aug 2013)

Recruitment medical is the same for everybody.


----------



## tigero0 (2 Aug 2013)

I just read this and wasn't sure. :S

"When you admit to the MO or Physicians Assistant that you suffer from asthma your entire application process will come to a screeching halt. You will be required to take what‘s called a "methacholine" challenge test. This test requires that you stop taking any and all asthma med‘s for one month. The test will be administered by a Respirologist at a hospital. The test is designed to measure your lung output volume while attempting to stimulate an asthmatic response. If you do have asthma, they will give some ventolin to counter the response. The CF views asthma as "a career limitation" depending upon your trade.* Rule yourself out for diving and aircrew*. Inf??? their crying for guys in the infantry. Good Luck"


Thanks for the reply! I'm just hearing conflicting views so I want to be sure of what's correct.


Edit: My recruitment center also told me the medical can determine what jobs you are a candidate for (suggesting a problem could limit you)


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Aug 2013)

No one here can give you a definitive answer. Apply and you'll know.  Oh.  And READ before asking questions.  They have been answered.  The links I provided  were to demonstrate that to you.  You clearly did not get that.....


----------



## tigero0 (2 Aug 2013)

Mmmm I'm not seeing it in your post, well other than that quote. The reason I don't want to just apply is I need laser eye surgery and physics to apply, but if I'm not a candidate I don't want to get laser eye surgery or do physics. If it weren't for that wouldn't be a big deal :S

I'm still reading through all 14 pages of that post but I'm not really seeing any more relative info.


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Aug 2013)

Those were 3 links amongst OTHERS.


----------



## Ayrsayle (2 Aug 2013)

tigero0 said:
			
		

> Mmmm I'm not seeing it in your post, well other than that quote. The reason I don't want to just apply is I need laser eye surgery and physics to apply, but if I'm not a candidate I don't want to get laser eye surgery or do physics. If it weren't for that wouldn't be a big deal :S
> 
> I'm still reading through all 14 pages of that post but I'm not really seeing any more relative info.



It may be somewhat surprising, but if you are unwilling to make yourself a viable candidate, there are lots of viable ones who will be selected before you will.  So from the looks of things you've answered your own question (shrugs).  Not sure what else you expect at this point.


----------



## dimsum (2 Aug 2013)

tigero0 said:
			
		

> Mmmm I'm not seeing it in your post, well other than that quote. The reason I don't want to just apply is I need laser eye surgery and physics to apply, but if I'm not a candidate I don't want to get laser eye surgery or do physics. If it weren't for that wouldn't be a big deal :S
> 
> I'm still reading through all 14 pages of that post but I'm not really seeing any more relative info.



You aren't seeing any because we (the forum members) aren't the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group.  The only way you can be sure if you are eligible is if you apply at the CFRC; we can't tell you your exact chances.  

Also, understand that not everyone who wants laser eye surgery is actually a good candidate for it, especially as the CF only allows WFG-PRK or WFG-LASIK for Pilot applicants.  So, before you go too far ahead down this track, make sure you're actually good to go for that procedure when you've satisfied all their prerequisites.

In the end, I'll echo what Ayrsayle said.  You're unwilling to improve on your chances to apply and currently don't meet the minimum requirements, so I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## tigero0 (6 Aug 2013)

Thanks again for the replies. I'm totally willing to do whatever is needed, however as far as laser eye surgery goes if I am not eligible to join the CF then I'd probably get that at a later date. However, if I am eligible I'll get it done asap. I've already checked with LasikMD and I'm a candidate for either procedure, though they recommended Custom Wavefront PRK. I'm trying to do all that I can to get things rolling.

I just figured someone here might know first hand if asthma is allowed for pilots, and it's worth asking considering both medical officers in my area are on vacation, but I need to book physics and laser eye surgery asap.

Thanks for the help! I'll just book physics and laser eye surgery and hope the med officers can get back to me soon.


----------



## DAA (6 Aug 2013)

tigero0 said:
			
		

> Thanks again for the replies. I'm totally willing to do whatever is needed, however as far as laser eye surgery goes if I am not eligible to join the CF then I'd probably get that at a later date. However, if I am eligible I'll get it done asap. I've already checked with LasikMD and I'm a candidate for either procedure, though they recommended Custom Wavefront PRK. I'm trying to do all that I can to get things rolling.
> 
> I just figured someone here might know first hand if asthma is allowed for pilots, and it's worth asking considering both medical officers in my area are on vacation, but I need to book physics and laser eye surgery asap.
> 
> Thanks for the help! I'll just book physics and laser eye surgery and hope the med officers can get back to me soon.



The questions that you are asking can only be answered by CF Medical authorities, based on an actual examination and follow-up as required.  So the best you will get here is a "maybe".  You will never know the "right" answer, until you apply and go through the processing.


----------



## Nudibranch (7 Aug 2013)

For divers, asthma is immediately disqualifying, period. The initial medical includes spirometry and ins/exp XR to catch it.

For pilot candidates the spiro isn't done until they get to Toronto. Honestly your best bet is to find out if you even have asthma - lots of kids are diagnosed with it based on some wheezing when they had a cold, and never had formal testing done. Have your family doc send you for a pre and post-bronchodilator study, or even a methacholine challenge, and if you don't have asthma you won't have to worry. If you do, well...best thing is to see if you can talk to a flight surgeon, they would know if the condition is a show-stopper or whether it depends on severity/triggers/whatever.


----------



## wilf75 (13 Aug 2013)

just a question i was at the recuit center today to drop off my application sercuirty check pappers and refrences right away the recuiter said i wasnt qualified for the infantry this is the first time i meet anyone. so my question is how do they determaine that right off the bat.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Aug 2013)

This may help:


----------



## UnwiseCritic (13 Aug 2013)

wilf75 said:
			
		

> just a question i was at the recuit center today to drop off my application sercuirty check pappers and refrences right away the recuiter said i wasnt qualified for the infantry this is the first time i meet anyone. so my question is how do they determaine that right off the bat.



Go back in there and and demand to know why! Ok, ask politely. And if they ask why you want to know. Tell them you are wondering how to become more competitive.

My experience with recruiting centers has been extremely poor. And it's taken a lot of "insisting" on my behalf to get things moving more than once.


----------



## tigero0 (24 Aug 2013)

Well I was able to find out that for medical reasons I'll have to wait 6months-1year before I apply if I want to be considered. Thanks for the help guys. If anyone has any suggestions for me in the meantime, I'd appreciate it, anything to get me ready and better my chances of being accepted. I'm working on physics and getting physically fit, but I have a year to use. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## caocao (24 Aug 2013)

Don't give up, my nefew finally was accepted as a pilot and started at RMC a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JM2345 (24 Aug 2013)

tigero0 said:
			
		

> Well I was able to find out that for medical reasons I'll have to wait 6months-1year before I apply if I want to be considered. Thanks for the help guys. If anyone has any suggestions for me in the meantime, I'd appreciate it, anything to get me ready and better my chances of being accepted. I'm working on physics and getting physically fit, but I have a year to use. Thanks again for the help.



Try to keep a specific work out regimen and stick to that as best you can, if your schedule will allow it. So when you apply again and they ask how often you engage in physical activity, you know you exercise 3X a week for 2 hours a day, or something like that. Also try to engage in community events as a volunteer if you have any opportunities around your area. You don't need to be volunteering every night or something, but as much as you reasonably can dedicate some time to volunteering and making the community a better place should give your application a boost.


----------



## tigero0 (25 Aug 2013)

My gym routine is looking good, I'm just getting started but so far so good, they even gave me a session with a personal trainer for free. I'm also going to sign up for KungFu, swimming and running classes, I'd like to join a rugby orball hockey team as well, if I can find one. There's not many womens leagues in my area.
I'm just looking for somewhere to volunteer now, if there was anything I could do with the military, even air cadets, that would be great, but I'm still waiting for replies to my emails on that subject. It would be awesome to get some military experience before I apply.


----------



## tigero0 (20 Nov 2014)

I'm currently in a very small town at a very small college taking an Associate of Arts in Missions Aviation. When I finish I'll have my commercial pilot's license with various ratings. I haven't decided what kind of pilot I want to be, but from what I understand my education wouldn't help me much getting into the Air Force as a pilot since I'm only getting an associate of arts, not a bachelor of science.
Either way I'm interested in at least spending some time serving in a the reserve force. Since pilot would require more education, right now I'm looking at field engineer, it seems really interesting. I have a few questions...
-How long does the application take for the reserves? I'm in school until August and I'm a long ways from the nearest CF Base, so I can't go there during the week. I also have been off depression meds for 5 months now, so I'm not sure if that's long enough, I'm also in the middle of getting into better shape, I'm not quite there yet. Should I wait to apply?
-Is reserve field engineer a competitive job? I'm worried I don't have enough leadership experience (other than a part time job I have none) and I can't seem to find any place to get leadership experience in town (school leadership positions are filled, there's very few places to volunteer, and I'm not allowed to get a job in this program).
-In the reserves are you forced to go on deployment? I'm not saying I wouldn't want to, but it's something good to know.
-I'm looking at 41 Combat Engineer Regiment, it says they train Wednesday nights; would I still be able to work other days? What do field...er I guess now it's combat engineers do during the day when not on deployment?
-In the reserves do you still go to basic training in in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec followed by all the trade-specific training?
-What I'd like to do is take the next year (Sept.-Aug.) off to work but then finish my commercial license the following year. However, when I'm at school that year I probably won't be able to serve except maybe on the weekends. Is this a problem?


----------



## mariomike (20 Nov 2014)

tigero0 said:
			
		

> -How long does the application take for the reserves?



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0



			
				tigero0 said:
			
		

> I also have been off depression meds for 5 months now, so I'm not sure if that's long enough,



Enrollment Medical > The Depression / Anti Depressants Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13192.0



			
				tigero0 said:
			
		

> -In the reserves are you forced to go on deployment?





			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The only circumstances a Reservist can be forced to deploy is by Order in Council, which would probably have to be a major natural disaster, aide to civil power operation, or global conflict.



There are discussions about Reserve BMQ and Reserve Combat Engineers you may find helpful.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2014)

Welcome back, tigero0.

It appears you may not have done as much research in the 476 days since your first post on this.

Maybe it's time for more searching/reading?

Good luck.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## tigero0 (21 Nov 2014)

Sorry man, I'm just kind of in the middle of an intensive degree so I thought it might be easier for one person who knows to spend 5 minutes replying to me than for me to spend hours combing through the forums again, and not finding the answers I'm looking for.
I kind of thought that's what these forums were for since nobody is ever going to have a completely unique question.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (21 Nov 2014)

tigero0 said:
			
		

> Sorry man, I'm just kind of in the middle of an intensive degree so I thought it might be easier for one person who knows to spend 5 minutes replying to me than for me to spend hours combing through the forums again, and not finding the answers I'm looking for.
> I kind of thought that's what these forums were for since nobody is ever going to have a completely unique question.



And because nobody ever has a truly unique question, it is very likely already answered in previous threads which you should be reading through.

Even easier is to just directly contact a Unit Recruiter/Recruiting Centre. They'd have those answers for you.


----------

